# Burrrr....It's Getting Chilly!



## Pickles (May 6, 2009)

Hi everyone!! So the temperature is starting to drop and I just had a heating question for Pickles. Right now I have an above heater (150 W) in his cage and right where he sleeps, his thermometer reads 75. My only concern is that the other side of his cage where his wheel is, does not have a heater. I was considering getting a heating pad for this side. Does anyone not recommend this, or recommend getting a certain brand. I just wanted to make sure my little guy was all set for the winter! 

I also decided to post some recent pics of Pickles...


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

The second one is the cutest and funniest picture ever. 

As for the heating pad. I don't think it work on the side with the wheel because it does not heat the air. When he is running that's what he needs. If you're going to use a heating pad you might be able to put one under the bed instead. I've heard that they are tricky to keep at the right temperature though. It might be easier to just spend the extra money and get another one like you've already got. 

I don't have cage heating at the moment I've just been keeping the room nice and warm (nice for me too). But I've read about it in case I change my set up in the future. It seems like ceramic heat emitters are the best for a single cage and space heaters for a room.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

How large is your cage? The cages I use with emitters range in size up to 20" x 40" and I just put the emitter in the center. I also have the back closed in and sometimes will close in one side.


----------



## Pickles (May 6, 2009)

Thanks! His cage is 30" x 19". I have included a picture and I think that I could fit another heat emitter on the other side...what do you guys think (sorry, it's kinda a small pic)?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

With a 30"x19" cage you should not need a second emitter. Put the emitter right in the center of the top of the cage. Go to Walmart or a fabric store and buy some of the heavy clear plastic that is on a roll and you buy by the yard. The Dollar stores sell small binder clips. Cut the plastic to fit the back of the cage and clip on using the binder clips. The plastic will help hold in the heat. If you find it's necessary, do the same to one of the ends.


----------



## Pickles (May 6, 2009)

Great! Will do! Thank you for your help! I was also planning on buying a 150 W bulb, instead of the 100 W bulb I have now. Is 150 strong enonough? Sorry for all of the questions!! :roll:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Wait, do you mean a heat bulb that emits light as well as heat? If so, you need a heat emitter instead. They only emit heat and emit more heat than the bulbs do. Bulbs are no good as many hedgehogs will not come out in red or the night replicating light. I have both a 100 and 150 emitter and the 100 easily heats the My first Home cage (18x30) and I use the 150 on the bigger cage.


----------



## Pickles (May 6, 2009)

It only emits heat, no light of any kind is produced. I'll probably stick with the 100 then if I have the 19" x 30" cage!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is just so cute! That little face! And that second picture-such fun!!!!!!


----------



## Pickles (May 6, 2009)

shetland said:


> He is just so cute! That little face! And that second picture-such fun!!!!!!


  Thanks!!


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

he is such a cutie! love the first pic he looks adorable!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I think I see why the heat isn't getting everywhere you want it: the lamp part appears pretty narrow. I've seen two different lamps in the store... one is about 10" diameter and the other is around 6" diameter. My thought is that the 10" version will help reflect the heat over a larger area.


----------

